# Yikes--Two lumps found



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

My GYN found two lumps on my breasts today. One is pea size and the other is kidney bean size. I have to get a mammogram and see a breasts surgeron. I am a little scared!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

(((((*Jen*))))) Yikes! But I'm sure it will be ok. My mom gets lumps all the time. I can't remember why, but it's nothing cancerous. Please let us know what you find out. Also, are you on your period right now? My mom says that she get more/larger lumps during that time.







, Marriah


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Jen - Good luck with your mammo. I know it's scary to hear you have lumps. I was told that the majority of breast lumps though are benign. I have had four biopsies myself and had a total of 10 breast lumps removed from me, thankfully all benign. I just seem to be prone to Gyn lumps - in my breasts, on my ovaries and uterus (fibroids). I'm just a lumpy mess!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Casey, Wow! That's a lot of lumps removed. At what age was your first one removed? I am 29. I have a 1cm lump on my left breast and a 0.5 lump in the right breast.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

JenS, Sorry to hear about your lumps. I've had 2 benign lumps removed in the past 8 years. Most are benign so I'll keep my fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

JenS,Sending good cybervibes, hope the appointment is soon, it is always so hard to have to wait while you cannot help but worry. Hoping these are the benign kind,Fay


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jen - I had my first biopsy when I was about 27 I think. My last one was almost 2 years ago at age 35.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Thank you all for the replies. I know I shouldn't worry until I get the mammogram done, but I am a nervous wreck. I can't concentrate at all. argh. It will be a long two weeks.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Tiss & Casey,How did you have your lumps removed? Did you do it an outpatient or what?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

All of my biopsies were outpatient procedures done with local anesthesia and sedation. They were not bad at all. Very little pain afterwards. I always got prescriptions for painkillers but never needed to fill them. There is very little scarring too.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My lumps were removed in the hospital under general sedation. I don't think I would want to do it any other way. They made a little incision on the left breast on the left side. Both lumps were in the same place so the 2nd time the Dr. made the incision on the same line.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Sorry I didn't see this until now. I'll be thinking about you Jen, you are the same age as I am. My Mom and her sister also had lumps in their breasts at our age but they have always been benign.


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

I also had a Lump removed a couple of years ago. And I work for Radiologist so when I was to have my first Mammogram I was very scared. So when it came time to have one I went to one of our female Radiologist to have her read the films and talk to me about what they found. You might want to make sure they also do a Breast Ultrasound that is what I had done and make sure you have a prescription for it so you don't have to go back for it later. My doctor just wrote it (if needed) which I was glad he did. I had my surgery at Winter Park hosp out patient but is now Florida hospital. Do you know what surgeon you will be seeing ? I went to Dr. Yurso in Winter park he also has an office in Altamonte not sure where you live. But I have learned working for Radiologist that Biopsy's are very common. Good Luck with your mammogram.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Abby, My mammogram is at the Woman's Readiology Clinic on Mills. I am seeing a breast specialist right next to WP/Florida Hospital (I think it's Dr. Shirshin--forget the spelling. Dr. Yurso was also on the referral list as a second choice)


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

JenS that is where Dr. Yurso is located right next to Winter Pk hosp also they are probably in the same practice. I went to another doctor first for the consult he put a needle in the area of concern and sent it for testing but he did not get the area that needed to be tested ! OUCH so my GYN sent me to Dr. Yurso for a second opinion. And he decided to do a surgical biopsy. I was so nervous about going under I thought what if I don't go under and feel it all. Well I didn't remember any of it.. Let us know how it goes for you ...


----------

